# tail (of an arrow)



## winpoj

Zdar, jak byste nazvali česky tu část šipky, které se anglicky říká "tail"?


----------



## werrr

Tady je popis i s obrázkem.


----------



## winpoj

A safra, já myslel šipku jako grafický symbol.


----------



## werrr

Aha. 

Tak to bych řekl, že se šipka skládá z hrotu a těla. Základ těla tvoří dřík, ke kterému je možné přidat ocas.


----------

